# What bizarre things have you googled?



## TheYellowMustang (Feb 19, 2014)

Today, thanks to a scene in my WIP, I have read an article called "3 ways to escape from the trunk of a car". It made me think of all the bizarre things you google when you're writing, and all the little things you realize you didn't know. I thought it would be fun to start a thread about it.

I've had to google what an aura is and what the different colors of one's aura means. I've googled how to best dispose of a body (that has to be a popular one with writers). I've googled if smoking was accepted or normal around the 1920s, especially for women. 

Hm... I'm trying to remember some weird ones, I'm sure there are many. What are yours?


----------



## Potty (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm actually really worried about this, Google keep track of your searches and have been known to report suspicious search (relating to child porn and the like) and some of the things I've searched for are rather border line.

Try writing a story about an incestuous child murdering racist and see how much research you get done before someone comes knocking on your door


----------



## Pluralized (Feb 19, 2014)

I got lost on a Google-Labyrinth for hours after searching about near-death experiences in children. There's an excellent book I've since purchased, called "Closer to the Light." Highly recommended. Heavy.

Don't ever, ever Google-Image search "poop."


----------



## TheYellowMustang (Feb 19, 2014)

Potty said:


> I'm actually really worried about this, Google keep track of your searches and have been known to report suspicious search (relating to child porn and the like) and some of the things I've searched for are rather border line.
> 
> Try writing a story about an incestuous child murdering racist and see how much research you get done before someone comes knocking on your door



Haha, exactly. I always have 10-15 tabs open at once (I hate closing them, I'm so scared I'll regret it and forget what website I was on), so I've had a few awkward instances of a friend using my computer and noticing the strange titles.


----------



## TheYellowMustang (Feb 19, 2014)

Pluralized said:


> Don't ever, ever Google-Image search "poop."



There are a whole lot of things one should never image-search. I have my fair share of Google-Images traumas.


----------



## PiP (Feb 19, 2014)

Potty said:


> I'm actually really worried about this, Google keep track of your searches and have been known to report suspicious search (relating to child porn and the like) and some of the things I've searched for are rather border line.


 For one of the LM Challenges one of the characters was a ladyboy. So, I was searching for pictures, as you do... interesting... Well, a few days later we had problems with the internet and an engineer (Portuguese and not a word of English) came to check the line, our router and settings. My husband and me hovered in the background on call in case needed. The engineer, who was only a young lad, then displayed all my recent search history in tiles. Guess what...you have it in one. He looked at my husband then me, then back to my husband. My husband looked at me in horror and I shrugged: it was for research. Jeesh, I was mortified.  and the young lad was out of the house faster than a ferret out of a trap.


Be careful what you search for Potty


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 19, 2014)

"How many calories does blinking burn on average?"

"Why do spiders keep dropping onto my head?"

"Do Europeans smell of milk?"

"How much rope would you need to tie up a small family?"

"What happens if you shoot someone on the other side of a border between states or countries?"

"Can you bore through someone's brain with a laser pointer?"

"Ways to kill yourself in an empty, windowless, locked room with padded walls and floors whilst naked."

"Would playing the guitar propel you in zero-G?"

"Does anyone else find Angela Lansbury attractive?"

"What does space smell like?"

"Can people request to be buried in pet cemeteries?"

"Can you perform blood transfusions with coconut milk?"

"Can you have relatives stuffed and mounted in your home?"

"Can pigs look up?" 

"Can retinas spontaneously detach?" 

"Is blood the most nutritious drink?"

"Can you have your eyes pierced?" 

"Can you replace nipples with pepperoni?"

"Can I have a tail grafted onto me?"

"Has anyone died because of a sneeze?"


----------



## InstituteMan (Feb 19, 2014)

I once googled "erudite trotline." It was kind of complicated.


----------



## Bishop (Feb 19, 2014)

"How many exobytes in a yottabyte"

Yes, I needed to look it up, they are real words (despite what Word's spelling and grammar check says). They're measurements of a computer's storage space, and are mostly theoretical at this point, because there's really no computers that have them.

Bishop


----------



## popsprocket (Feb 20, 2014)

I've googled for how to preserve a body for a short amount of time. I needed to know how long a body would last being transported without electricity and if there was a way I could slow down the decomp. It was an honest question for what I was writing...

No cops showed up at my door though, so I guess my search history doesn't make me look guilty of murdering anyone.


----------



## TheYellowMustang (Feb 20, 2014)

popsprocket said:


> I've googled for how to preserve a body for a short amount of time. I needed to know how long a body would last being transported without electricity and if there was a way I could slow down the decomp. It was an honest question for what I was writing...
> 
> No cops showed up at my door though, so I guess my search history doesn't make me look guilty of murdering anyone.



Writers google how to get rid of, store and transport a body - no problem. A few teenagers make some joking tweets about "destroying america" - referring to simply having a good time on their trip - and are stopped at the airport and sent back home. 

The world is funny sometimes.


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 20, 2014)

Opiates, types of opiates, street value of oxycodone, oxycodone side effects, what does an oxycodone high feel like, oxycodone withdraw symptoms.  Amphetamines, types of amphetamines, amphetamine high, amphetamine side effects.  Depression symptoms, depression causes, anti-depressants.  Prozac, Prozac side-effects, Prozac withdraw symptoms.  Anxiety symptoms... You get the idea.

Somewhere between opiates and amphetamines, I researched the hell out of Pink Floyd, too, so I can only imagine the conclusions anyone reading my search history would come to.


----------



## PiP (Feb 20, 2014)

Why do men moan?


----------



## bookmasta (Feb 20, 2014)

Well, there was this one time at band camp...


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 20, 2014)

Trying to confuse Google is always fun.

"Why _do_ birds suddenly appear every time you are near?"

"How much wood _would_ a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?"


----------



## J Anfinson (Feb 20, 2014)

"popular places to commit suicide"


----------



## TheWizard (Mar 18, 2014)

If you image search "people coughing" into google the resulting images will look like a whole lot of people, well, performing fellatio to the air. xD


----------



## A_Jones (Mar 18, 2014)

If someone were to look at my google history for any reason they would think I was a perverted lesbian who enjoys looking for naked women in odd positions.  But really I am just an artist.  I specialize in fairies and they are usually naked or scantily clad.  I need to see naked women in different poses to completely understand the muscle structure in a certain pose.....   In order to get that I have to look up a lot of odd things.   Plus I am ignorant of a lot, so I search a lot of stuff.  Recently I looked up epididymis because I didnt know what it was and Egon says it in Ghost Busters II.  RIP Harold Ramis.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Mar 18, 2014)

The naked form is pretty magnificent. I think it'd be weird for people _not _to look it up.


----------



## J Anfinson (Mar 18, 2014)

TheYellowMustang said:


> There are a whole lot of things one should never image-search. I have my fair share of Google-Images traumas.



I don't recommend researching woodchipper murders. That was graphic.


----------



## SarahStrange (Mar 19, 2014)

"How to infect someone with rabies" "How to electrocute a person" "How far can a person fall and survive"

It's for a book.... I swear.


----------



## thepancreas11 (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm not proud of it, but I did google whether Kim Kardashian had butt implants. Apparently, there was some saga about her trying to prove that it was her natural backside by having it x-rayed. I couldn't believe that story, so I had to search it for myself.

I have also googled "Power Ranger Conspiracy Theories" that describe the Blue Ranger being forced off the show for being gay and the Yellow Ranger dying before the end of the show's first run.

I think I'd be lost without my google.


----------



## Ariel (Mar 19, 2014)

I used to sell "adult videos" for a living and we got some weirdos.  There was a guy that would call us up from out of state and before I caught on he had me googling fecal videos.  Once we (I worked with two other ladies) caught onto what he was really after--hearing women describe the covers to him--we stopped "helping" him.

Other than that, on my own I've recently googled bodies at landfills and how airplanes are registered.

The first was because a body was recently discovered in a load of garbage at a competitors site.  The second is for a sci-fi story I'm working on.


----------



## Elle94 (Mar 19, 2014)

Today I googled the availability of home defibrillator packs in the name of my WIP. Not overly out of the ordinary, but my flatmate questioned it when she saw the tab.


----------



## Equinox (Mar 19, 2014)

I Googled "Majestic as &$#%" once, and I found this. I have absolutely no regrets.


----------



## Plasticweld (Mar 23, 2014)

Years ago I wrote about a motorcycle chase that I was part of. One of the lines in the story which was printed in a number or magazines and online publications had the line " Fuck John Bunnell . He is the host of a crime show that has the cops always catching the bad guys and often used the tag phrase. " And they thought they could get away."  In the story the motorcyclists do get away.  The line was used to kind of poke fun of it his arrogance.  

The weird thing is that that under his name for years if you googled him it would come up second. on page as far as number of hits and lead straight to my story. All I can think of is that someone saw it as a head line and had to click on it to see what the deal was of coarse the more hits it got the higher it was on the page.

I googled it just the other day and thank God it was no longer there


----------



## Plasticweld (Mar 23, 2014)

amsawtell said:


> I used to sell "adult videos" for a living and we got some weirdos.  There was a guy that would call us up from out of state and before I caught on he had me googling fecal videos.  Once we (I worked with two other ladies) caught onto what he was really after--hearing women describe the covers to him--we stopped "helping" him.
> 
> 
> .



No one would ever accuse you of making that up, a story in itself.


----------



## Ariel (Mar 23, 2014)

To this day my dad likes to "shock" people by telling them that his daughter worked in the porn industry.  Obviously people think I starred in those movies.


----------



## J Anfinson (Mar 23, 2014)

Another one: What's the youngest anyone has ever been charged with involuntary manslaughter?


----------



## Ariel (Mar 30, 2014)

As I'm getting married soon I keep googling wedding stuff.  Anything and everything from colors, toppers, bulk candy, lights, and vows.  Some get pretty strange.


----------



## kilroy214 (Mar 30, 2014)

I used to work for a library, I had several crazy things to google, usually at the behest of some kooky patron. The one that springs to mind a paticular deranged patron asked was "do crematoriums offer discounts to people who died in a fire?"

.... if you're curious, no, no they don't.


----------



## Rith (Mar 31, 2014)

I was recently searching Google for an antonym of the word "slave" in Czech. It kept giving me words that mean someone who is not married.


----------



## Ariel (Mar 31, 2014)

That's pretty funny, actually.

I keep looking up different articles on space and space travel.  I looked up whether the ISS gets dusty on the inside but all I found was that it does gather small bits of dust on the outside that are blown off by its movement, etc.  

I was disappointed.


----------



## Plasticweld (Apr 1, 2014)

I just did Viagra, I wrote a short pieces for the humor section and did a parody of comparing writers block to erectile dysfunction and how you can fix it with the new drug WriteAgra.  It seems like I have always been bombarded with ads for it and other drugs similar, I could not find a single ad in my mail box to copy; so had to Google it to get the wording right.


----------



## SarahStrange (Apr 1, 2014)

"How to give rabies to a person"

"How to make rabies a more easily transmitted disease"

I'm expecting the CDC at my door at any moment.


----------



## bookmasta (Apr 1, 2014)

Various suicide methods and life expectancies for them. It was for the book I'm working on now, but I can only imagine what someone would think if they saw me researching it.


----------



## bazz cargo (Apr 1, 2014)

As a joke, cos my friend was feeling blue and was annoyed by her husband, I typed www.hitman dot com. How was I to know it really exists?


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Apr 1, 2014)

Researching suicide has actually saved my life multiple times. TV and movies handle it very unrealistically -- something I have strong feelings about. I think they have a duty to show how many methods are agonizingly painful, and take longer to transpire than most would believe. 

Anyway, that's another matter. Strange things I Googled recently: 

Largest number of people that died at a wedding.

Largest number of people that died at a funeral.


----------



## bookmasta (Apr 1, 2014)

> I think they have a duty to show how many methods are agonizingly painful, and take longer to transpire than most would believe.



That's what I found out during my research. Its not as seamless as Hollywood portrays it to be.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Apr 1, 2014)

amsawtell said:


> That's pretty funny, actually.
> 
> I keep looking up different articles on space and space travel.  I looked up whether the ISS gets dusty on the inside but all I found was that it does gather small bits of dust on the outside that are blown off by its movement, etc.
> 
> I was disappointed.


They can not get 'blown' off, there is no atmosphere to blow them, 'dislodged' maybe?


----------



## J Anfinson (Apr 5, 2014)

How do Eskimos start a fire?

There are several answers that involve modern conveniences, but this it's the answer I found most entertaining: They take animal fat and light it by shaping a chunk of ice into a magnifying glass and use the sun.


----------



## popsprocket (Apr 28, 2014)

This morning I'm googling cocaine. It's kind of scarily easy to find pricing and dosage information.


----------

